# , , ...

## LAEN

22   ,  50-  . 
  -   ,      " 701.11" ("     ),  .   
     . :) 
       .    - 180 /. 
  .        . 
 -   (husele@rambler.ru) 
         2008 .

----------


## Sky

, .

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,  ? :) 
.

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*, 22-  ((

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*, ...

----------


## LAEN

:)
 -

----------


## Mihey

*LAEN*,

----------


## LAEN

*Mihey*,     :)

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,  **, 
    . 
  , ,           /  .
2 .
 - ,   1,  /. 
  -     , , . 
  -  .

----------


## wap-poltava

> *wap-poltava*,  **, 
>     . 
>   , ,           /  .
> 2 .

  -    (     ),     ...
-    .

----------


## Lera

> - ,   1

   -?)

----------


## LAEN

*Lera*,    . - ,      :)  - .

----------


## wap-poltava

> *Lera*,    . - ,      :)  - .

  LAEN,     1  9.05      .
      ( )   ,     ,         1(   236.3  ,   ,        9-10),     (        ,           ,     15      ). 
-          -  .

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,     -       -  ,  .  
   -    . (  )
    ,       .     :)

----------

> - .

   - ?

----------


## LAEN

**,  
   (   :) ).  .
  ,   -  . :)

----------


## Lera

?  )

----------


## cosm656

,      .

----------


## s27501

?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

  -.   .  160 .,        :)    

> ?  )

    :) 
  :  **:    
,         
   
  25  25,            
  ,    .    1-272.  
  :)

----------

